
Show HN: A new way of blogging about Prolog - viebel
https://blog.klipse.tech/prolog/2019/01/01/blog-prolog.html?show
======
billconan
This is nice and useful to me. I’m trying to build a blog platform like that,
but I tend to use web assembly to support different languages

~~~
viebel
Author here: Let's join our forces

